# GA16 guys on Juice...any numbers?!



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

Well, I have full bolt ons on my 1.6 and am having my nitrous kit shipped out tomorrow or the day after. It comes with a 35 shot. Its a dry kit. I am sure I should be able to run around a 50 shot dry but need to find where to buy the jet. What kind of numbers have you guys on juice put out? I searched but came up with mixed results and most people that said they were going to the dyno never posted answers.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

94sentragtr said:


> Well, I have full bolt ons on my 1.6 and am having my nitrous kit shipped out tomorrow or the day after. It comes with a 35 shot. Its a dry kit. I am sure I should be able to run around a 50 shot dry but need to find where to buy the jet. What kind of numbers have you guys on juice put out? I searched but came up with mixed results and most people that said they were going to the dyno never posted answers.


it varies, you should prolly get around 20-30whp with a dry kit if set up properly. Most people will go with the wet kits as they are a bit better and safer.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

What kits are currently available for the GA? What are you guys using?


----------



## nxsamurai (Dec 30, 2005)

I u guys cant make power w/o a bottle, u shouldn't be aloud to own a Nissan.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nxsamurai said:


> I u guys cant make power w/o a bottle, u shouldn't be aloud to own a Nissan.


first, off , its allowed, not aloud. If you can't spell the you shouldn't post.

secondly, turbo is the most efficient way to make power, but some dont have the money to do a turbo, while you can do nitrious for less money and only use the power when needed.



blownb310 said:


> What kits are currently available for the GA? What are you guys using?


JWT has a kit, but you can get universal kits for any car pretty much


----------



## nxsamurai (Dec 30, 2005)

it varies, you should prolly get around 20-30whp with a dry kit if set up properly. Most people will go with the wet kits as they are a bit better and safer.
Dec 25th, 2005 10:36 PM

u have room to talk, "prolly" , i bet u won the spelling- b with that one.

still hands down, nitrous is not real power. a lightened flywheel will give u 20-30 hp and u can use it all the way through the powerband.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

nxsamurai said:


> a lightened flywheel will give u 20-30 hp and u can use it all the way through the powerband.



Maybe in the cartoon world , but not in this one..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nxsamurai said:


> it varies, you should prolly get around 20-30whp with a dry kit if set up properly. Most people will go with the wet kits as they are a bit better and safer.
> Dec 25th, 2005 10:36 PM
> 
> u have room to talk, "prolly" , i bet u won the spelling- b with that one.
> ...


I am with Mike on this one. You will NOT see 20-30hp from a flywheel. It will not show up anywhere on a dyno..... Which in fact measures HP.


----------



## nxsamurai (Dec 30, 2005)

not that it adds 20-30 hp, but it will transfer that extra power to the wheels. my car was dyno tested at 160 whp beforehand. i put in a F1 stage 3 kit and 7lb Fidanza flywheel and got 182 to the wheels.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nxsamurai said:


> not that it adds 20-30 hp, but it will transfer that extra power to the wheels. my car was dyno tested at 160 whp beforehand. i put in a F1 stage 3 kit and 7lb Fidanza flywheel and got 182 to the wheels.


On what car and where are the dyno charts?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nxsamurai said:


> not that it adds 20-30 hp, but it will transfer that extra power to the wheels. my car was dyno tested at 160 whp beforehand. i put in a F1 stage 3 kit and 7lb Fidanza flywheel and got 182 to the wheels.


so if your car went from 160 to 182 hp, isn't that adding hp, which would be contridicted by your statement that it doesn't add hp.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

He's talking about the fact that the flywheel just frees up some of the drivetrain loss.. it's not an actual mod that increases fuel/air consumption. 

Take weight reduction, for example.. a mod that does not contribute to the power production, it just takes the power that was used to move the extra weight and uses it for the wheels instead.


While you may not measure this HP on a chassis dyno, the lighter flywheel is certainly taking less power from the engine. 

Heavier flywheel = takes more power from the engine
lighter flywheel = takes less power

Lighter is supposedly good for roadcourses and AutoX's etc. where acceleration is a key value. Heavier is good for drag cars, as there is more inertia in a heavier flywheel than there is in a light one.


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

id say get it set up along with a full fuel system upgrade or else only go up no more than 35 shot dry or you risk detonation mate , always get a wet kit if you can .


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

Well, I paid 140$ for this kit off my buddy. He was going to run it on his SE-R but he ended up selling the car. I haven't purchased a new car yet because I had court this past Monday. I was expecting to lose my lisence because I had pretty bad tickets. Luckily, they got dismissed. The search is on now and looking for an SR20 powered car but may settle for an SE/XE.


----------

